# Amber is in foal!!



## Ambers Echo (10 August 2021)

Omg I can’t believe it! I said let’s give up after 4th attempt this year and vet said let’s try natural cover with his own stallion (a class 1 RID) - no charge. He said once she conceives she will probably take with no problem in future.  One last throw of the dice. He’s just rung to say she’s in foal and should we terminate quickly so she can try again with AI from the stallion I wanted? Nooooooooo!!! I can’t possibly get rid of Amber’s baby. I didn’t understand that’s what he had in mind but he is happy either way.  So I’m going to be having a little (big) RID/ISH foal. Soooo happy. And slightly in shock! Apparently horse has the most gorgeous temperament. A real gentleman.


----------



## Red-1 (10 August 2021)

YAY!

Like buses, always two come along at once 

Besides, Amber X ID will be gorgeous!


----------



## Roxylola (10 August 2021)

Oh super pleased for you - bet your vet was a bit taken aback though when you said keep it 😆


----------



## ycbm (10 August 2021)

I'm so pleased for you AE and I believe that an ID stallion is more likely to produce a brilliant future horse for you or for Katie to keep forever than the TB you originally chose.  Some things are meant to be! 

PS this is going to be the longest HHO foal watch ever! 
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 August 2021)

I’m so clueless I never twigged that he was going to just use his stallion to get her pregnant. Then ‘pg her’ whatever that means. I’m like ‘wait, what? No way!!’


----------



## DabDab (10 August 2021)

Yayyy!!!! So pleased for you, and RID is certainly not a bad accidental (sort of) daddy. Congratulations


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 August 2021)

That's fab news! 

I'm another who thinks that an ID will be a better cross with Amber than the TB.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 August 2021)

Ah well the universe knows best!


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 August 2021)

He’s only 16hh so hopefully foal will still end up not tooooo big. Black. So what colour possibilities is a black sire with a chestnut mare going to produce?


----------



## DabDab (10 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			He’s only 16hh so hopefully foal will still end up not tooooo big. Black. So what colour possibilities is a black sire with a chestnut mare going to produce?
		
Click to expand...

Nice size.

Bay or chestnut

ETA: that should say Bay, black or chestnut


----------



## dixie (10 August 2021)

How exciting.  Fantastic cross too.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2021)

ID should be a good mix with amber ,  its gonna be a loooong foal watch.....but so exciting, really pleased for you AE


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2021)

Fabulous. Natural cover was the only way we could get one of my horses in goal.

Clever vet.


----------



## Emilieu (10 August 2021)

This is so lovely. I am so happy for you. Hope she has a happy, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Nicnac (10 August 2021)

Can't beat a RID stallion   Congratulations!  You are going to have a wonderful baby.


----------



## nikicb (10 August 2021)

Oh that's amazing news!!!  Congratulations to you and Amber!!!  Time to start the 'who's got what cooking for 2022' thread I feel!


----------



## The Irish Draft 2022 (10 August 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## tristar (10 August 2021)

its such a lovely moment when you find out they are in foal

all the best of luck to you and amber


----------



## Mule (10 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Omg I can’t believe it! I said let’s give up after 4th attempt this year and vet said let’s try natural cover with his own stallion (a class 1 RID) - no charge. He said once she conceives she will probably take with no problem in future.  One last throw of the dice. He’s just rung to say she’s in foal and should we terminate quickly so she can try again with AI from the stallion I wanted? Nooooooooo!!! I can’t possibly get rid of Amber’s baby. I didn’t understand that’s what he had in mind but he is happy either way.  So I’m going to be having a little (big) RID/ISH foal. Soooo happy. And slightly in shock! Apparently horse has the most gorgeous temperament. A real gentleman.
		
Click to expand...

Yaaa 🎉🎉🎉🥂🥂🥂


----------



## Rosemary28 (10 August 2021)

Congratulations AE! That’s fantastic news 😊🎉🎉


----------



## Equi (10 August 2021)

Waheyyyy!!  Long wait ahead but excited to see the outcome. I’m betting a black colt right from the off.


----------



## Asha (10 August 2021)

Congratulations!! That’s fantastic news . You can’t beat an ID cross 😉 they are the best !


----------



## ester (10 August 2021)

helpful to just have a spare stallion to hand 😂


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 August 2021)

Fabulous news, so pleased for you x


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 August 2021)

ester said:



			helpful to just have a spare stallion to hand 😂
		
Click to expand...

Honestly the guy is like a mad professor who just turns over every stone to get awkward mares in foal. He said his resident stallion comes in handy quite often! I’m so grateful and happy 😃


----------



## Coblover63 (10 August 2021)

Amber obviously made her own choice! 😂
Congratulations, granny-to-be 😜


----------



## TheMule (10 August 2021)

Fantastic news, congratulations!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 August 2021)

Coblover63 said:



			Amber obviously made her own choice! 😂
Congratulations, granny-to-be 😜
		
Click to expand...

well she always did feel she knew best 😂


----------



## WispyBec (10 August 2021)

Huge congratulations! Exciting times ahead 😁


----------



## Sandales (10 August 2021)

Congratulations who is the RID stallion OP. My Irish draught filly just graded C1 in June so keep tentatively looking at RID stallions.


----------



## honetpot (10 August 2021)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (11 August 2021)

Congratulations! Very exciting! 
Well done to Amber and your vet!


----------



## Bernster (11 August 2021)

Well there’s a turn up!  Amber clearly prefers going on a proper date 😆 she’s old Skool.  Bet the stallion quite likes this arrangement too. Black ID sounds fabulous.  Hope all goes well for you. Do you know much about the dad‘s background?


----------



## Errin Paddywack (11 August 2021)

Very, very good news, look forward to seeing the result.


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 August 2021)

Bernster said:



			Well there’s a turn up!  Amber clearly prefers going on a proper date 😆 she’s old Skool.  Bet the stallion quite likes this arrangement too. Black ID sounds fabulous.  Hope all goes well for you. Do you know much about the dad‘s background?
		
Click to expand...

Well I am scrambling now to find out more! At the time I was just told RID, nice chap. As I gave Amber virtually no chance of conceiving, I was not really invested in finding out more.

But anyway his name is Ebony Duke and he is here if you scroll down a bit. 

https://irishdraughthorses.weebly.com/news.html

Best laid plans, eh. And that means our yard has had 2 BOGOFS this year and will have 3 planned foals next year! Can't wait.


----------



## Fjord (11 August 2021)

That's fantastic news! And dad is gorgeous!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (11 August 2021)

Ooh, should be a nice cross. Looking forward to seeing the final result next year!


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 August 2021)

what a lovely chunky boy,  and sounds like he has a good temperament,  you are going to have a fabulous foal....


----------



## Roxylola (11 August 2021)

Ooh, hes a handsome chap 😍


----------



## Caol Ila (11 August 2021)

Exciting news. Dad is beautiful. Can't wait to see what him and Amber produce.


----------



## smolmaus (11 August 2021)

I think Amber has FANTASTIC taste personally. What a dreamboat! 😍😍 

Amber and Ebony are both beautiful materials too so a name continuing on a theme will be easy peasy!


----------



## Archangel (11 August 2021)

Brilliant.  It's going to be a cracking foal.


----------



## Bernster (11 August 2021)

Ooh he’s a bit of a hunk 🤩


----------



## Asha (11 August 2021)

he is lovely ! Hes also bred very similar to my girls dam line. With grey macha and touch of the blues. If hes anything like her he will have the best of temperaments .


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 August 2021)

Sounds like a fairly generous freebie! X


----------



## QuantockHills (11 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			He’s only 16hh so hopefully foal will still end up not tooooo big. Black. So what colour possibilities is a black sire with a chestnut mare going to produce?
		
Click to expand...

Mines from a black sire and chestnut mare... he was born sort of bay/chestnut.... now he's sort of grey! Congratulations by the way! Mine's a pure ID.


----------



## Asha (11 August 2021)

ive just had a look on the irish draught register and hes thrown all bay/black so far ( leaving the grey element to one side as not relevant)


----------



## TheMule (11 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well I am scrambling now to find out more! At the time I was just told RID, nice chap. As I gave Amber virtually no chance of conceiving, I was not really invested in finding out more.

But anyway his name is Ebony Duke and he is here if you scroll down a bit.

https://irishdraughthorses.weebly.com/news.html

Best laid plans, eh. And that means our yard has had 2 BOGOFS this year and will have 3 planned foals next year! Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

He has good jumping lines and looks a nice athletic sort himself. Chunkier than some modern IDs, but I think you'll get a very useful sort


----------



## ycbm (11 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well I am scrambling now to find out more! At the time I was just told RID, nice chap. As I gave Amber virtually no chance of conceiving, I was not really invested in finding out more.

But anyway his name is Ebony Duke and he is here if you scroll down a bit. 

https://irishdraughthorses.weebly.com/news.html

Best laid plans, eh. And that means our yard has had 2 BOGOFS this year and will have 3 planned foals next year! Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...


You're going to get a cracking useful good looking baby from that pairing! 

I like him a LOT!
.


----------



## DabDab (11 August 2021)

Ooo, he's yummy. Amber chose well


----------



## Abi90 (11 August 2021)

Congratulations! Sire looks fab 😍😍


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 August 2021)

What a stunning looking horse. How exciting for you! 

If you get the colours of Amber’s dam and sire, and of his dam and sire, I’m sure someone here will be able to tell you the probability of each possible outcome.


----------



## Red-1 (12 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well I am scrambling now to find out more! At the time I was just told RID, nice chap. As I gave Amber virtually no chance of conceiving, I was not really invested in finding out more.

But anyway his name is Ebony Duke and he is here if you scroll down a bit.

https://irishdraughthorses.weebly.com/news.html

Best laid plans, eh. And that means our yard has had 2 BOGOFS this year and will have 3 planned foals next year! Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

He is gorgeous!


----------



## I'm Dun (12 August 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			What a stunning looking horse. How exciting for you!

If you get the colours of Amber’s dam and sire, and of his dam and sire, I’m sure someone here will be able to tell you the probability of each possible outcome.
		
Click to expand...

Already been done further up  Black, bay or chestnut. If amber doesnt have agouti then black or chestnut


----------



## DabDab (12 August 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			What a stunning looking horse. How exciting for you!

If you get the colours of Amber’s dam and sire, and of his dam and sire, I’m sure someone here will be able to tell you the probability of each possible outcome.
		
Click to expand...

Asha commented up thread that he has only thrown bays and blacks, that combined with his ancestors being bay, black or grey (which is irrelevant because he can't have it), it is unlikely that he has a hidden Chestnut gene, which would exclude Chestnut as a possibility. The probability of bay or black is then dependent on whether Amber has Agouti and if so how many she has - unlikely to be able to tell from her parents definitively either way.


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 August 2021)

Amber is by Beach Ball who is Chesnut. Her dam was bay. Damsire was Classic Vision who is bay. Bay or Black would  both be fab and relieved grey is not possible! I love Dolly but I’ve had enough of greys!!


----------



## Bernster (12 August 2021)

I suggest a mini breeding programme please cos that’s going to be a nice cross with lovely colours 😁


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Amber is by Beach Ball who is Chesnut. Her dam was bay. Damsire was Classic Vision who is bay. Bay or Black would  both be fab and relieved grey is not possible! I love Dolly but I’ve had enough of greys!!
		
Click to expand...

Where I got one of my Arab's from only breed bay chestnut and black as the breeder doesn't like greys, I know by a lot of there pairings chestnut and black often throw black.


----------



## Clodagh (12 August 2021)

That is so exciting! Sensible girl is Amber.
He looks lovely. I don't care what colour the foal is but I am a fan of four white socks, does Amber have any white?

ETA went and looked at your blog and she is beautiful. Very best of luck.


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 August 2021)

Yes Amber has white socks and small amounts of white on her head .


----------



## Skib (12 August 2021)

I had to look up the gestation period for horses. We all need patience, I see. Including Amber.


----------



## Equi (12 August 2021)

Is it time yet 😂


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Is it time yet 😂
		
Click to expand...

i wish it was,  its going to be such a long wait for a nice black filly


----------



## DabDab (12 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i wish it was,  its going to be such a long wait for a nice black filly 

Click to expand...

I'm swooning over the hypothetical black filly already


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 August 2021)

she would be wonderful, i cant wait !!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 August 2021)

That would be pretty awesome!


----------



## Michen (13 August 2021)

Awesome news and I the RID over the TB wind hands down for me. You’ll have a far more suitable horse I bet!!!


----------



## palo1 (13 August 2021)

Fantastic news!  Sounds like a fabulous stallion and Amber perhaps didn't approve of the initial choice or method lol!!


----------



## JC2021\ (13 August 2021)

Congratulations! Its good to hear good news like this


----------



## Zuzan (14 August 2021)

Congratulations.. having read your trials and tribulations am really delighted for you and Amber.. And the Dad is super too.


----------



## Alibear (16 August 2021)

Congratulations, that sire is lovely and I'm sure the foal will be wonderful.  Perseverance paid off  Well that and a clever vet.


----------



## Hannahgb (18 August 2021)

So happy for you!


----------



## lme (18 August 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 August 2021)

Heartbeat scan all fine so she came home today!

So, so happy to see her again.


----------



## ycbm (24 August 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Heartbeat scan all fine so she came home today!

So, so happy to see her again.






Click to expand...

Your face! You absolutely love that horse, don't you?
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Your face! You absolutely love that horse, don't you?
.
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Never loved a horse like I love her. It was an absolute privilege to be able to ride her.


----------



## Skib (24 August 2021)

Of course she does. I was lucky to see them together.


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 August 2021)

Skib said:



			Of course she does. I was lucky to see them together.
		
Click to expand...

Tik Maynard's clinic that you came to was the last time she was sound . I still can't believe how inspired and excited I was for our future after those 4 amazing days only for that to be the last thing we ever really did together. Not including the odd being-thrown-off rides that told me there was a problem.

Seize the day - you just never know when things will change or end.


----------



## Springs (22 September 2021)

Fab news and how exciting


----------

